# Fresno Bully Rescue BULLY WALK 2011 - 5/22/11



## bholly (Apr 6, 2010)

Fresno Bully Rescue, a non-profit, NO-KILL dog shelter specializing in bully breeds will be holding its BULLY WALK 2011 at the Mountain View Picnic Shelter at Woodward Park, Fresno, CA (Friant/Audobon Ave.). This is a fundraising dog walk and all breeds are welcome! No retractable leashes please. Come walk your dog (not required to bring a dog to walk) and have some fun in the sun and help us save lives! The walk will start at 8:30 a.m. and end with fun games, prizes, food, informational booths & more! For a $20 donation every participant will receive an event t-shirt and raffle ticket. For more information on this event, please contact Becky Holly at [email protected] or check our website at Welcome to Fresno Bully Rescue. You can also keep up with all current events (we have a fun, busy summer planned) by "liking" us on Facebook.:woof:


----------

